# Choose Today !



## Brother David (Nov 11, 2018)

Who will you serve ?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 11, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Gotta Serve Somebody
Bob Dylan
You may be an ambassador to England or France
You may like to gamble, you might like to dance
You may be the heavyweight champion of the world
You may be a socialite with a long string of pearls
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes
Indeed you're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
You might be a rock 'n' roll addict prancing on the stage
You might have drugs at your command, women in a cage
You may be a business man or some high-degree thief
They may call you doctor or they may call you chief
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes you are
You're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
You may be a state trooper, you might be a young Turk
You may be the head of some big TV network
You may be rich or poor, you may be blind or lame
You may be living in another country under another name
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes you are
You're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
You may be a construction worker working on a home
You may be living in a mansion or you might live in a dome
You might own guns and you might even own tanks
You might be somebody's landlord, you might even own banks
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes
You're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
You may be a preacher with your spiritual pride
You may be a city councilman taking bribes on the side
You may be workin' in a barbershop, you may know how to cut hair
You may be somebody's mistress, may be somebody's heir
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes
You're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
Might like to wear cotton, might like to wear silk
Might like to drink whiskey, might like to drink milk
You might like to eat caviar, you might like to eat bread
You may be sleeping on the floor, sleeping in a king-sized bed
But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes
Indeed you're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
You may call me Terry, you may call me Timmy
You may call me Bobby, you may call me Zimmy
You may call me R.J., you may call me Ray
You may call me anything but no matter what you say
Still, you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes
You're gonna have to serve somebody
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody
Songwriters: Bob Dylan


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 11, 2018)

My house & I serve the King of Kings &  Lord of Lords. He's our savior. His name is Jesus.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 11, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Who will you serve ?


Why do you post this in here?


----------



## Brother David (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 11, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Why do you post this in here?


Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 11, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.


I don't have a problem with you. Preacher David likes to use religion to stir the pot and then act like it isn't intentional.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 11, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I don't have a problem with you. Preacher David likes to use religion to stir the pot and then act like it isn't intentional.




Yeah.  What he's doing seems awful carnal to me.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 12, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Yeah.  What he's doing seems awful carnal to me.


How is sharing God's word and choosing not to get in argument , carnal ?


----------



## Brother David (Nov 12, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.[/QUOTE
> 
> Unfortunately it's not your posting that offends , it's my Posting that offends .The main reason is due to my decision to not get into useless and endless arguments !


----------



## bullethead (Nov 12, 2018)

No, it is because you are not an agnostic,  atheist,  and absolutely are not an apologist.  You post things that have nothing to do with this forum.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 13, 2018)

I


bullethead said:


> No, it is because you are not an agnostic,  atheist,  and absolutely are not an apologist.  You post things that have nothing to do with this forum.



I am very much an apologist , I choose to not to engage in discussions that lead nowhere . Every time I posted an apologetic answer , I was attacked as unintelligent or uninformed by some , so I chose a different route . Now I prefer to to post God's word and still get attacked . 

Win some lose some I guess !


----------



## bullethead (Nov 13, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am very much an apologist , I choose to not to engage in discussions that lead nowhere . Every time I posted an apologetic answer , I was attacked as unintelligent or uninformed by some , so I chose a different route . Now I prefer to to post God's word and still get attacked .
> ...


You were not good at apologetic answers 
"Choose Today" isn't gods word.
God's word gets likes a few forums up in the Christianity forum.
Nobody from here is up there posting about other gods because we respect the boundaries. 
Do don't seem get it or care for here.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 13, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am very much an apologist , I choose to not to engage in discussions that lead nowhere . Every time I posted an apologetic answer , I was attacked as unintelligent or uninformed by some , so I chose a different route . Now I prefer to to post God's word and still get attacked .
> ...



This should come as no suprise.  There’s nothing new under the sun and being attacked for evangelizing is a given.  That said, it is an apologetic forum, so without a defense of your post or at the very least a brief comment it comes across as just an antagonistic action.  Not saying you still won’t be denigrated, you will, but at least it doesn’t come across that way.


----------



## Israel (Nov 13, 2018)

Then Simeon blessed them and said to His mother Mary:“Behold, this Child is appointed to cause the rise and fall of many in Israel, and to be a sign that will be spoken against, so that the thoughts of many hearts will be revealed...

If we may think this arena is entered _without the thoughts of our own hearts_ being revealed to us, we may be carrying an unjust balance.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2018)

Virtue signaling.


----------



## ky55 (Nov 13, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Virtue signaling.



Exactly.
It’s the cornerstone of religion in general, and Christianity in particular.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 13, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Virtue signaling.



Is that the same thing as a mock scrape or some new social justice warrior term.  I dunno and am about too old for any of this new stuff to have much use to me.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 13, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Virtue signaling.


Spot On


----------



## Spineyman (Nov 13, 2018)

* Deuteronomy 30:15-19 *

15 “See, I have set before you today life and good, death and evil,  16 in that I command you today to love the Lord your God, to walk in His ways, and to keep His commandments, His statutes, and His judgments, that you may live and multiply; and the Lord your God will bless you in the land which you go to possess.  17 But if your heart turns away so that you do not hear, and are drawn away, and worship other gods and serve them,  18 I announce to you today that you shall surely perish; you shall not prolong _your_ days in the land which you cross over the Jordan to go in and possess.  19 I call heaven and earth as witnesses today against you, _that_ I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing; therefore choose life, that both you and your descendants may live;


----------



## ky55 (Nov 13, 2018)

Spineyman said:


> * Deuteronomy 30:15-19 *
> 
> 15 “See, I have set before you today life and good, death and evil,  16 in that I command you today to love the Lord your God, to walk in His ways, and to keep His commandments, His statutes, and His judgments, that you may live and multiply; and the Lord your God will bless you in the land which you go to possess.  17 But if your heart turns away so that you do not hear, and are drawn away, and worship other gods and serve them,  18 I announce to you today that you shall surely perish; you shall not prolong _your_ days in the land which you cross over the Jordan to go in and possess.  19 I call heaven and earth as witnesses today against you, _that_ I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing; therefore choose life, that both you and your descendants may live;



And Popeye sayeth:
Get thee behind me Bluto, or thee shall surely suffereth the wrath of mine spinach today. 

*


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2018)

Brother David said:


> How is sharing God's word and choosing not to get in argument , carnal ?





NCHillbilly said:


> Virtue signaling.



What you're doing is like if I went upstairs and posted verses from the Koran every day, don't you agree?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2018)

Clutch, Book of Blast Tyrant, Chapter two:

_A Caliph, Rabbi, And A Bishop Walk Into A Bar.
One Says To The Other,
"Hey Now Brother, We Haven't Gotten Very Far."_

_Who's That Writing? John The Revelator.
He Wrote The Book Of The 7Th Seal._

_Swallower Of Planets, The Profits Of Doom.
Quarterly Projections, The Profits Of Doom._

_Genesis And Exodus, Leviticus And Numbers,
Gideon Is Lurking In Your Hotel While You Slumber._

_Swallower Of Planets, The Profits Of Doom._

_Never Trust The White Man Driving The Black Van
He's Just Saving All His Voodoo For You.
Just For You. _


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Very weird-the Clutch lyrics I was originally going to post were:

_Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there. 
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KITTENS! 
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden? 

Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don't come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year.  

10001110101._

__


----------



## bullethead (Nov 13, 2018)

Spineyman said:


> * Deuteronomy 30:15-19 *
> 
> 15 “See, I have set before you today life and good, death and evil,  16 in that I command you today to love the Lord your God, to walk in His ways, and to keep His commandments, His statutes, and His judgments, that you may live and multiply; and the Lord your God will bless you in the land which you go to possess.  17 But if your heart turns away so that you do not hear, and are drawn away, and worship other gods and serve them,  18 I announce to you today that you shall surely perish; you shall not prolong _your_ days in the land which you cross over the Jordan to go in and possess.  19 I call heaven and earth as witnesses today against you, _that_ I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing; therefore choose life, that both you and your descendants may live;


Foghorn Ep:33 Scn:12
“This boy’s making more noise than a couple of skeletons throwin’ a fit on a tin roof”


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Very weird-the Clutch lyrics I was originally going to post were:
> 
> _Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
> Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there.
> ...



Dork rock. 

"And the meek shall in-Harriett the Earth......."

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2018)

* “silence is the language of god, 
all else is poor translation.”  * 

  ―      Rumi  

Better than words:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Brother David (Nov 13, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> What you're doing is like if I went upstairs and posted verses from the Koran every day, don't you agree?


Ok!


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I am very much an apologist , I choose to not to engage in discussions that lead nowhere .


How do you do that?


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 14, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.


Out of all the replies in this thread, I find this one to be the most offensive.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Out of all the replies in this thread, I find this one to be the most offensive.


Really? What's offensive to you?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> How do you do that?


Easy to do. One can recognize the difference in a discussion and a baited comment that only reveals disdain of the subject, or the ole “unintelligent” comments will appear.........and it will go nowhere.


----------



## Israel (Nov 14, 2018)

Where no choice is given no choice exists. Might a man learn what is choicest in this?

Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus. 

Either the whole of the lamb is eaten...or he is not eaten.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> Where no choice is given no choice exists. Might a man learn what is choicest in this?
> 
> Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus.
> 
> Either the whole of the lamb is eaten...or he is not eaten.


Reminds me of the time Luke,  Han, Chewy and Leia were trapped in trash compactor and the trash eating monster was in there too.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Easy to do. One can recognize the difference in a discussion and a baited comment that only reveals disdain of the subject, or the ole “unintelligent” comments will appear.........and it will go nowhere.


So why post to solicit such responses in the first place?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> So why post to solicit such responses in the first place?


I will agree that if the post is to solicit a such a response, it’s not cool.

But, when such a response is given in a legitimate discussion, it’s not cool there either.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> I will agree that if the post is to solicit a such a response, it’s not cool.
> 
> But, when such a response is given in a legitimate discussion, it’s not cool there either.


Legitimate in here has two different lines in the sand. No matter how sincere a thread starts at some point each side questions the legitimacy of what is being said.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> Where no choice is given no choice exists. Might a man learn what is choicest in this?
> 
> Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus.
> 
> Either the whole of the lamb is eaten...or he is not eaten.




Yuk.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Legitimate in here has two different lines in the sand. No matter how sincere a thread starts at some point each side questions the legitimacy of what is being said.



People conflate "You're reasoning on this seems unsound" with "What are you?  Stupid?"


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Israel said:


> Where no choice is given no choice exists. Might a man learn what is choicest in this?
> 
> Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were unlearned and ignorant men, they marvelled; and they took knowledge of them, that they had been with Jesus.
> 
> Either the whole of the lamb is eaten...or he is not eaten.



What's your intent in offering Bible verses, to show that they reveal something about the subject we're discussing?

The use of this particular verse is weird to me. What do you think it adds to the discussion?  It seems to me that the point you're trying to make is that even though Peter and John seemed ignorant that the appropriate reaction "they" should have is to marvel at the fact that Peter and John had been with Jesus.  How do you think that relates to the topic at hand?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> What's your intent in offering Bible verses, to show that they reveal something about the subject we're discussing?
> 
> The use of this particular verse is weird to me. What do you think it adds to the discussion?  It seems to me that the point you're trying to make is that even though Peter and John seemed ignorant that the appropriate reaction "they" should have is to marvel at the fact that Peter and John had been with Jesus.  How do you think that relates to the topic at hand?



Am I the only one here that thinks you’re gonna regret asking this question?


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> What's your intent in offering Bible verses, to show that they reveal something about the subject we're discussing?
> 
> The use of this particular verse is weird to me. What do you think it adds to the discussion?  It seems to me that the point you're trying to make is that even though Peter and John seemed ignorant that the appropriate reaction "they" should have is to marvel at the fact that Peter and John had been with Jesus.  How do you think that relates to the topic at hand?



Peter and John weren't ignorant only appeared to be by those who looked upon the situation carnally . Often those who see things from a carnal view point, are the very ones being carnal , thus the posted scripture !


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Peter and John weren't ignorant only appeared to be by those who looked upon the situation carnally . Often those who see things from a carnal view point, are the very ones being carnal , thus the posted scripture !



With this you imply that there is a way to view the world that isn't carnal.  That there are people who have a gift of understanding reality that other people don't have.  I know from things you've said in the past that you believe this extra special ability to view the world was given to you by God (your God).  What do you do when someone says that their God told them differently?  What if their God gave them extra special ability to understand the world through a spiritual lens, and they think you're wrong and they want to fight about it?  What do you do then?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks you’re gonna regret asking this question?



I'm ready.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> People conflate "You're reasoning on this seems unsound" with "What are you?  Stupid?"


Not quite, it’s more along the lines of the comments that elude to “no thinking”. 

I have no issues with unsound or even poor reasoning, but I do have issues with the self imposed ideology of a higher intelligence level or greater ability to comprehend research state of mind.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Not quite, it’s more along the lines of the comments that elude to “no thinking”.
> 
> I have no issues with unsound or even poor reasoning, but I do have issues with the self imposed ideology of a higher intelligence level or greater ability to comprehend research state of mind.



Would you consider a "spiritual experience" or "a personal revelation" in the realm of "thinking"? I wouldn't.  They're something else.  They are more akin to "feelings" than to thinking.  

In that sense, many people have even stated that "thinking" is the wrong way to analyze "revelation".   People here have suggested that to experience revelation one needs to abandon thinking or reasoning; that it is subverted by carnal methods of analysis.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Legitimate in here has two different lines in the sand. No matter how sincere a thread starts at some point each side questions the legitimacy of what is being said.


No issues there. That’s what a discussion does. Questioning the subject and even the Poster is fine.

 I feel that Bro David is referring to the questioning of how he defends his beliefs. A defense doesn’t necessarily require answering questions, it can be simple statements made. In that case, he chooses not to discuss.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Would you consider a "spiritual experience" or "a personal revelation" in the realm of "thinking"? I wouldn't.  They're something else.  They are more akin to "feelings" than to thinking.
> 
> In that sense, many people have even stated that "thinking" is the wrong way to analyze "revelation".   People here have suggested that to experience revelation one needs to abandon thinking or reasoning; that it is subverted by carnal methods of analysis.


Haven’t given that much thought, but the “no thinking” I’m referring to is not studying or simply following what someone teaches you do.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Would you consider a "spiritual experience" or "a personal revelation" in the realm of "thinking"? I wouldn't.  They're something else.  They are more akin to "feelings" than to thinking.
> 
> In that sense, many people have even stated that "thinking" is the wrong way to analyze "revelation".   People here have suggested that to experience revelation one needs to abandon thinking or reasoning; that it is subverted by carnal methods of analysis.


My cousin ate a little piece of paper that looked like a postage stamp back in the day and he said it gave him all kinds of revelations.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> No issues there. That’s what a discussion does. Questioning the subject and even the Poster is fine.
> 
> I feel that Bro David is referring to the questioning of how he defends his beliefs. A defense doesn’t necessarily require answering questions, it can be simple statements made. In that case, he chooses not to discuss.



OK.  But that kind of declaration doesn't go far.  

Imagine a court of law where the defense's argument is "He's innocent" with no further argument given.  That's the issue with posting scripture.  It's just throwing something out there and claiming it's true.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Haven’t given that much thought, but the “no thinking” I’m referring to is not studying or simply following what someone teaches you do.



That happens quite allot.  

Brother David,

Have you read the Bible cover to cover?  How about you, Spotlite?  Is it important to have read the entirety of the Bible?


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> My cousin ate a little piece of paper that looked like a postage stamp back in the day and he said it gave him all kinds of revelations.



Powerful Ju Ju.  Better than prayer.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

Tu


ambush80 said:


> With this you imply that there is a way to view the world that isn't carnal.  That there are people who have a gift of understanding reality that other people don't have.  I know from things you've said in the past that you believe this extra special ability to view the world was given to you by God (your God).  What do you do when someone says that their God told them differently?  What if their God gave them extra special ability to understand the world through a spiritual lens, and they think you're wrong and they want to fight about it?  What do you do then?


Turn the other cheek and offer him my Tunic also !


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Tu
> 
> Turn the other cheek and offer him my Tunic also !




Are you a pacifist like the Amish?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> No issues there. That’s what a discussion does. Questioning the subject and even the Poster is fine.
> 
> I feel that Bro David is referring to the questioning of how he defends his beliefs. A defense doesn’t necessarily require answering questions, it can be simple statements made. In that case, he chooses not to discuss.


Again, making a post like "Choose Today" in the AAA is an invitation to get those types of responses.
I find it disingenuous at best to post that here and then act like he is constantly being attacked for his good will and well wishes. He posts to incite, not discuss.

To put it bluntly, I have not yet seen him hold his own in an actual discussion. Every time he paints himself into a corner and we call him on it while giving examples...he cries about being in the midst of know it alls, smart people etc etc etc.
He states it and then attributes it to us.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Are you a pacifist like the Amish?


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Again, making a post like "Choose Today" in the AAA is an invitation to get those types of responses.
> I find it disingenuous at best to post that here and then act like he is constantly being attacked for his good will and well wishes. He posts to incite, not discuss.
> 
> To put it bluntly, I have not yet seen him hold his own in an actual discussion. Every time he paints himself into a corner and we call him on it while giving examples...he cries about being in the midst of know it alls, smart people etc etc etc.
> He states it and then attributes it to us.


I post to enlighten and challenge the open minded ! 
I have chosen not to argue !


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> No issues there. That’s what a discussion does. Questioning the subject and even the Poster is fine.
> 
> I feel that Bro David is referring to the questioning of how he defends his beliefs. A defense doesn’t necessarily require answering questions, it can be simple statements made. In that case, he chooses not to discuss.





> Apologetics is the religious discipline of defending religious doctrines through systematic argumentation and discourse. Early Christian writers who defended their beliefs against critics and recommended their faith to outsiders were called Christian apologists. In 21st-century usage, apologetics is often identified with debates over religion and theology.


"Choosing not to discuss" is pretty much the opposite of Apologetics.
Just sayin'


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 949464



So are you a pacifist?  It's a yes or no kind of question.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I post to enlighten and challenge the open minded !
> I have chosen not to argue !


If you think memes and regurgitation of scripture enlightens and challenges us you are mistaken.
If you are sincere in your objective you may want to try a different route.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> My cousin ate a little piece of paper that looked like a postage stamp back in the day and he said it gave him all kinds of revelations.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> So are you a pacifist?  It's a yes or no kind of question.



I try to live my life from every word which proceeds out of the Mouth of God!


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I post to enlighten and challenge the open minded !
> I have chosen not to argue !


There are no more open minded here than a few floors above.
You can call it whatever you want but you are being told in no uncertain terms what it is. Yet, you continue on.....


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> There are no more open minded here than a few floors above.
> You can call it whatever you want but you are being told in no uncertain terms what it is. Yet, you continue on.....


Thanks for your input !


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> If you think memes and regurgitation of scripture enlightens and challenges us you are mistaken.
> If you are sincere in your objective you may want to try a different route.


Precisely Walt.
What he claims to be and do and what he is and does are each different things.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 949471
> I try to live my life from every word which proceeds out of the Mouth of God!


That's some pretty good advice, actually. There is a lot of wisdom in the Bible scattered around amongst all the fluffy stuff.

Why did you leave out verse 10 about God putting a heavy burden on the human race?

And, did you actually hear God say any of this? I've never really had an opportunity to talk to him.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 949472View attachment 949473View attachment 949474


Can we make similar claims a few floors up like Brother David does here and can we post some memes to challenge the potentially open minded up there too instead of discuss?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I post to enlighten and challenge the open minded !
> I have chosen not to argue !


Maybe you ought to twist that knob that adjusts the openness of your mind a little bit, too. It seems a bit closed at the moment.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks to all of you for your opinions and suggestions ! 
Remember Christ loves you deeply and desires a personal relationship with you !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Thanks to all of you for your opinions and suggestions !
> Remember Christ loves you deeply and desires a personal relationship with you !


So why is he trying to speak to me through you instead of manning up and telling me himself?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Thanks to all of you for your opinions and suggestions !
> Remember Christ loves you deeply and desires a personal relationship with you !


Why does he need you to tell us?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 949472View attachment 949473View attachment 949474


Well that was certainly enlightening and challenging.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 949471
> I try to live my life from every word which proceeds out of the Mouth of God!



Are you a pacifist?  Still a yes or no question.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Why does he need you to tell us?


I think we all know why


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I think we all know why


Maybe Jesus no habla Ingles'?


----------



## ky55 (Nov 14, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I think we all know why



And I think Bro D knows too.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> "Choosing not to discuss" is pretty much the opposite of Apologetics.
> Just sayin'


I’m ok with that. I’m not even saying he’s an Apologetic. Just saying a defense doesn’t require answering others questions and if he chooses to defend his beliefs with statements, I get that, too.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> I’m ok with that. I’m not even saying he’s an Apologetic. Just saying a defense doesn’t require answering others questions and if he chooses to defend his beliefs with statements, I get that, too.



Just to reiterate the point I made previously,  there's a subforum upstairs called Spiritual Discussions and Study.  If someone were to go in there and kept posting memes that said "Allah hu akbar" or "Allah is the one and only God" they would get infracted or banned, though the name of the forum doesn't exclude Muslims or their beliefs specifically.  This forum has a name that implies what kind of discussion is expectyed to happen here, don't you agree?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Again, making a post like "Choose Today" in the AAA is an invitation to get those types of responses.
> I find it disingenuous at best to post that here and then act like he is constantly being attacked for his good will and well wishes. He posts to incite, not discuss.
> 
> To put it bluntly, I have not yet seen him hold his own in an actual discussion. Every time he paints himself into a corner and we call him on it while giving examples...he cries about being in the midst of know it alls, smart people etc etc etc.
> He states it and then attributes it to us.




I can’t argue. I’m only shooting in the dark as to why he post the way he does. Just saying I can relate as to when a discussion is not going anywhere. 

I would have liked to have seen a little more as to why “choose today” but I didn’t feel compelled to pull it out the poster. 


Spotlite said:


> I will agree that if the post is to solicit a such a response, it’s not cool.
> 
> But, when such a response is given in a legitimate discussion, it’s not cool there either.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Just to reiterate the point I made previously,  there's a subforum upstairs called Spiritual Discussions and Study.  If someone were to go in there and kept posting memes that said "Allah hu akbar" or "Allah is the one and only God" they would get infracted or banned, though the name of the forum doesn't exclude Muslims or their beliefs specifically.  This forum has a name that implies what kind of discussion is expectyed to happen here, don't you agree?


Hey I’m not a mod or an admin lol. I’m just glad to be here.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> That happens quite allot.
> 
> Brother David,
> 
> Have you read the Bible cover to cover?  How about you, Spotlite?  Is it important to have read the entirety of the Bible?


Yes I have, many times, and yes it’s important.  I don’t do it annually like some folks do, but I do start at the beginning and read it in its entirety about once every 5 years or so. It takes months.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> OK.  But that kind of declaration doesn't go far.
> 
> Imagine a court of law where the defense's argument is "He's innocent" with no further argument given.  That's the issue with posting scripture.  It's just throwing something out there and claiming it's true.


In a court, you have to prove things if you want to convince others. There’s no requirement to prove anything here.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I post to enlighten and challenge the open minded !
> I have chosen not to argue !


 I think they’re wanting a little more explanation to your post. You can still do that and explain what the scriptures or memes mean without argument. Just my opinion


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> In a court, you have to prove things if you want to convince others. There’s no requirement to prove anything here.




You're absolutely right.  And there's no compunction to be truthful, rational, accurate or sensible.  It makes conversation better in my opinion, though.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 14, 2018)

I would like to thank you gentlemen for proving the very meaning of the post . 

Before you can start a meaningful conversation you must choose a side.

The post was started to prove and I think successful that most of the comments made are directed toward the person posting not the content . 

I don't make fun of the scienctific study you choose to quote , just the content . Most of Athesist and Agnostic choose to belittle myself and mock God ( go back and read ) . I choose to rebute the Hypothesis or testing not the person . 

When you gentlemen get ready to choose today which side you will choose and want to have an adult conversation , I am ready . No highschool girlfriend finger pointing and intelligent questioning allowed !

Let me know when and where you would like to start !


----------



## bullethead (Nov 14, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I would like to thank you gentlemen for proving the very meaning of the post .
> 
> Before you can start a meaningful conversation you must choose a side.
> 
> ...


No intelligent questioning allowed....

Why don't you give us a list of questions that we can ask and we will ask them and just accept whatever you say.
Is that the type of adult conversation that you want to have?
You sound like every liberal snowflake that says free speech to all, unless you don't agree with me, then you must hear what I have to say and not question it.

No thanks Dave. High school girlfriend finger pointing is too advanced for the type of conversation you want to have. You are better off finding an audience where you can control the conversation elsewhere.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 15, 2018)

I want to hear more about "high school girlfriend questioning".  Got any pictures?


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 15, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I would like to thank you gentlemen for proving the very meaning of the post .
> Before you can start a meaningful conversation you must choose a side.


And you chose the side of not being forthright?


Brother David said:


> The post was started to prove and I think successful that most of the comments made are directed toward the person posting not the content .


 I do not separate the words from the man.


Brother David said:


> I don't make fun of the scienctific study you choose to quote , just the content . Most of Athesist and Agnostic choose to belittle myself and mock God ( go back and read ) . I choose to rebute the Hypothesis or testing not the person .


Unintelligible 


Brother David said:


> When you gentlemen get ready to choose today which side you will choose and want to have an adult conversation , I am ready . No highschool girlfriend finger pointing and intelligent questioning allowed !
> 
> Let me know when and where you would like to start !


I choose whichever side you are not on.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> If you think memes and regurgitation of scripture enlightens and challenges us you are mistaken.
> If you are sincere in your objective you may want to try a different route.




To be fair, we had a entire thread of Atheist memes here a couple of years ago, and most, if not all, of you guys took part in it and had a good time with it.  Not one believer called it out as antagonistic, so let's not be too quick to be a hypocrite, because it can be quickly linked if needed.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> To be fair, we had a entire thread of Atheist memes here a couple of years ago, and most, if not all, of you guys took part in it and had a good time with it.  Not one believer called it out as antagonistic, so let's not be too quick to be a hypocrite, because it can be quickly linked if needed.


Pssst, (this IS a place where Atheists ARE encouraged to make their posts)

Do us a favor and link the Atheist memes that were posted in the Atheist forum by Atheists....that'll show us!!!

Don't threaten us with a good time!!!! Lololol


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> To be fair, we had a entire thread of Atheist memes here a couple of years ago, and most, if not all, of you guys took part in it and had a good time with it.  Not one believer called it out as antagonistic, so let's not be too quick to be a hypocrite, because it can be quickly linked if needed.


See if you can find a Daily Bible Verse post in the Spiritual Support and Encouragement Forum while your at it...being that you are on a roll ....
SFD,  oh your God you are funny sometimes.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Pssst, (this IS a place where Atheists ARE encouraged to make their posts)
> 
> Do us a favor and link the Atheist memes that were posted in the Atheist forum by Atheists....that'll show us!!!
> 
> Don't threaten us with a good time!!!! Lololol




Way to dodge the point.  Never expected YOU to man up to it in the first place.

This is also a place where apologist are encouraged to post.  The fact that YOU find his post antagonistic yet had great fun with the  fore-mentioned atheist memes thread just highlights the hypocrisy.  Way to bask in it.  Furthermore, if it offends you so much there’s the novel concept of removing yourself from the thread or not taking part in it to start with.  I realize that you feel compelled for some reason to spend every waking moment defending the notion that there is no God in every contrary post in this tiny corner of the internet.  Still, maybe you should consider why only a “fairy tale” should be so taxing and time consuming on your conscious, but that would take a bit of intellectual integrity, something that, if present, would have acted to persuade the hypocrite to cede the point in the first place.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Way to dodge the point.  Never expected YOU to man up to it in the first place.
> 
> This is also a place where apologist are encouraged to post.  The fact that YOU find his post antagonistic yet had great fun with the  fore-mentioned atheist memes thread just highlights the hypocrisy.  Way to bask in it.  Furthermore, if it offends you so much there’s the novel concept of removing yourself from the thread or not taking part in it to start with.  I realize that you feel compelled for some reason to spend every waking moment defending the notion that there is no God in every contrary post in this tiny corner of the internet.  Still, maybe you should consider why only a “fairy tale” should be so taxing and time consuming on your conscious, but that would take a bit of intellectual integrity, something that, if present, would have acted to persuade the hypocrite to cede the point in the first place.


While you are deep into your detective work this morning, you better look up the definition of Apologist.
It has nothing to do with reciting scripture.
You will see how the rest of your rant is nullified by not knowing what you are talking about starting with Apologist.

I am not offended by Davids posts, but forums have rules.  We stay in our designated areas and post accordingly. He should do the same.

Pull them Atheist meme smoke wagons SFD, you have us right where you want us...
Still lolololol


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Way to dodge the point.  Never expected YOU to man up to it in the first place.
> 
> This is also a place where apologist are encouraged to post.  The fact that YOU find his post antagonistic yet had great fun with the  fore-mentioned atheist memes thread just highlights the hypocrisy.  Way to bask in it.  Furthermore, if it offends you so much there’s the novel concept of removing yourself from the thread or not taking part in it to start with.  I realize that you feel compelled for some reason to spend every waking moment defending the notion that there is no God in every contrary post in this tiny corner of the internet.  Still, maybe you should consider why only a “fairy tale” should be so taxing and time consuming on your conscious, but that would take a bit of intellectual integrity, something that, if present, would have acted to persuade the hypocrite to cede the point in the first place.


Let me help YOU today SFD.

Apologetics (from Greek ἀπολογία, "speaking in defense") is the religious discipline of defending religious doctrines through systematic argumentation and discourse.

An apologist is someone who presents an apology or makes a practice of defending the faith. Apologists might (and do) develop their apologies within various intellectual contexts. That is, they may offer defenses of the Christian faith in relation to scientific, historical, philosophical, ethical, religious, theological, or cultural issues.
We may distinguish, then, four functions, goals, modes, or aspects of apologetics. The first may be called vindication (Beattie) or proof (Frame) and involves marshaling philosophical arguments as well as scientific and historical evidences for the Christian faith. The goal of apologetics here is to develop a positive case for Christianity as a belief system that should be accepted. Philosophically, this means drawing out the logical implications of the Christian worldview so that they can be clearly seen and contrasted with alternate worldviews. Such a contrast necessarily raises the issue of criteria of verification if these competing truth claims are to be assessed. The question of the criteria by which Christianity is proved is a fundamental point of contention among proponents of the various kinds of Christian apologetic systems.

The second function is defense. This function is closest to the New Testament and early Christian use of the word apologia: defending Christianity against the plethora of attacks made against it in every generation by critics of varying belief systems. This function involves clarifying the Christian position in light of misunderstandings and misrepresentations; answering objections, criticisms, or questions from non-Christians; and in general clearing away any intellectual difficulties that nonbelievers claim stand in the way of their coming to faith. More generally, the purpose of apologetics as defense is not so much to show that Christianity is true as to show that it is credible.

The third function is refutation of opposing beliefs (what Frame calls “offense”). This function focuses on answering, not specific objections to Christianity, but the arguments non-Christians give in support of their own beliefs. Most apologists agree that refutation cannot stand alone, since proving a non-Christian religion or philosophy to be false does not prove that Christianity is true. Nevertheless, it is an essential function of apologetics.

The fourth function is persuasion. By this we do not mean merely convincing people that Christianity is true, but persuading them to apply its truth to their life. This function focuses on bringing non-Christians to the point of commitment. The apologist’s intent is not merely to win an intellectual argument, but to persuade people to commit their lives and eternal futures into the trust of the Son of God who died for them. We might also speak of this function as evangelism or witness.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SFD,  now that I look at the in depth definition of Apologist,  what are you doing here???


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> To be fair, we had a entire thread of Atheist memes here a couple of years ago, and most, if not all, of you guys took part in it and had a good time with it.  Not one believer called it out as antagonistic, so let's not be too quick to be a hypocrite, because it can be quickly linked if needed.


Personally, I think memes can be fun. They can even be useful to start discussion.
But they are not enlightening or challenging or a replacement for good debate.
They are just a , no more no less.


----------



## Israel (Nov 15, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> In a court, you have to prove things if you want to convince others. There’s no requirement to prove anything here.






ambush80 said:


> You're absolutely right.  And there's no compunction to be truthful, rational, accurate or sensible.  It makes conversation better in my opinion, though.



That could be worth exploring...the whole of the courtroom scenario.

It would appear, (to me) by the comments above it is summarily dismissed as being _not so..._with the added observation that, _because it is not:_



> there's no compunction [sic] to be truthful, rational, accurate or sensible.



with another _observation:_



> It makes conversation better in my opinion, though.



Without even entering a discussion about what metrics _must be_ extant for a discerning/determining on a continuum of (and for) relativity and comparison _of conversation, _there is an opinion it already exists. Expressed as opinion.

If there is no_ compelling_ to "truth, reason, accuracy and sensibility" and the lack of such compelling is appreciated to all absence of such, with opinion that this is to _better_ conversation...how can one not question whether such a poster (of such opinion) is himself not engaged in (to himself) making the conversation_ better_, by willfully abandoning truth, reason, accuracy and sensibility?

If their lack...makes _things_ better (to such a one)...need anyone think hard to discern where such of their own conversation could originate? Unless of course, one imagined themselves as one supremely sensible and totally inured to any degradation.

The spectator...enjoying the chaos (may it not be understood so?)...not even realizing (totally ignorant) his own enjoyment and inclination to pleasure found in chaos...is as much cause for what he sees...but yet thinking himself at some remove from the chaos. Who then...becomes the grenade thrower? Thinking himself safe from shrapnel.


There is only one above the whole of the arena...judging in all affairs of man.

What is_ on trial, _make no mistake, is the notion one in himself can step outside the arena as fit judge.
Let such a one judging himself fit...meet the judge. No need to drag him to Him, feel challenged to prove His being, or even prove that word may enter the arena. He is, is He not, more than capable (is that not the faith of the Son of God?) to prove Himself?

We can do nothing against the truth...but for it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> While you are deep into your detective work this morning, you better look up the definition of Apologist.
> It has nothing to do with reciting scripture.
> You will see how the rest of your rant is nullified by not knowing what you are talking about starting with Apologist.
> 
> ...



Brother is AT LEAST, as adept at defending his views as you are yours, and this IS the place for that.  The differences are that he doesn’t get offended, belly-ache ,complain and denigrate those he disagrees with......well that, and he hasnt yet shown his hypocrisy and intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> But they are not enlightening or challenging or a replacement for good debate.



Agreed, but that is exactly the issue you raised with Brother about his post.  As to your additional criteria I think it’s safe to say his post has started a conversation albeit who’s constructiveness so far, I think is somewhat dubious, but a conversation none the less.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Brother is AT LEAST, as adept at defending his views as you are yours, and this IS the place for that.  The differences are that he doesn’t get offended, belly-ache ,complain and denigrate those he disagrees with......well that, and he hasnt yet shown his hypocrisy and intellectual dishonesty.


Wrong. He defends nothing. Refuses to discuss. He is not an apologist in any sense.
At best, he posts scripture or a scripture meme. 
Both appropriate a few floors up.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Wrong. He defends nothing. .



Tell me, how many Athiest memes in that thread you bothered defending or discussing?  It’s like Walt said, some were funny, hence it was done for enjoyment and honestly some of them WERE funny and while most were thoughtless (and I said so a couple of times).  While I and others could have chosen to be “offended” not one person claimed it had no place there.  Yet, here you are, and there you go.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Tell me, how many Athiest memes in that thread you bothered defending or discussing?  It’s like Walt said, some were funny, hence it was done for enjoyment and honestly some of them WERE funny and while most were thoughtless (and I said so a couple of times) and I and others could have chose to be “offended” not one person claimed it had no place there.  Yet, here you are, and there you go.


The “something different” thread was debatable


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Tell me, how many Athiest memes in that thread you bothered defending or discussing?  It’s like Walt said, some were funny, hence it was done for enjoyment and honestly some of them WERE funny and while most were thoughtless (and I said so a couple of times).  While I and others could have chosen to be “offended” not one person claimed it had no place there.  Yet, here you are, and there you go.


The thread was a meme thread.  It was not a thread that started as something else and turned into a pile of atheists taking it over bombarding it with memes. 
This one is titled Choose Today and is bombarded with scripture and memes that contain scripture,  not even clever sayings.
C'mon sfd, its as if you are not even trying today


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> The thread was a meme thread.  It was not a thread that started as something else and turned into a pile of atheists taking it over bombarding it with memes.
> This one is titled Choose Today and is bombarded with scripture and memes that contain scripture,  not even clever sayings.
> C'mon sfd, its as if you are not even trying today



Whatever excuse you want to use Brother, whatever excuse.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Whatever excuse you want to use Brother, whatever excuse.


I use truth as the excuse. It always works.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Tell me, how many Athiest memes in that thread you bothered defending or discussing?  It’s like Walt said, some were funny, hence it was done for enjoyment and honestly some of them WERE funny and while most were thoughtless (and I said so a couple of times).  While I and others could have chosen to be “offended” not one person claimed it had no place there.  Yet, here you are, and there you go.


And, last I checked, I am not an apologetic. What was I supposed to defend or discuss?


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 15, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> People conflate "You're reasoning on this seems unsound" with "What are you?  Stupid?"


https://www.foxnews.com/us/christia...y-harassed-for-abstaining-from-pro-lgbtq-vote

These items have caused me to go into rethink mode; starting with, "is the concept of nuance becoming, or has it become, useless in popular discourse?"  The option being that the concept is, in popular discourse, ignored for convenience.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> The “something different” thread was debatable


Hey! Leave my "something different" thread alone !
Its got over 36,000 views and no arguing/debate so someone is enjoying it 

Although some of the music that Ambush posted is downright scary.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Wrong. He defends nothing. Refuses to discuss. He is not an apologist in any sense.
> At best, he posts scripture or a scripture meme.
> Both appropriate a few floors up.



I asked everyone to choose sides before we started a discussion . I never thought I would gain so much negativity from a simple question ! 

I really do appreciate all the negativity though ,it gives a better understanding of how Athesist and Agnostic view the world !


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

Brother David said:


> I asked everyone to choose sides before we started a discussion . I never thought I would gain so much negativity from a simple question !



Then you vastly underestimate some peoples blinding, all consuming, completely irrationally, obsessive hatred of "a fairy tale".


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 15, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Hey! Leave my "something different" thread alone !
> Its got over 36,000 views and no arguing/debate so someone is enjoying it
> 
> Although some of the music that Ambush posted is downright scary.


Lol I’m just picking. And yes, we should have Ambush evaluated on his music ?

For the record, I like the “something different” thread


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 15, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Lol I’m just picking. And yes, we should have Ambush evaluated on his music ?
> 
> For the record, I like the “something different” thread




<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Then you vastly underestimate some peoples blinding, all consuming, completely irrationally, obsessive hatred of "a fairy tale".


The fairy tale is great.  
The ones who believe it and keep telling it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over ... they are the ones that seem to need our attention.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> The fairy tale is great.
> The ones who believe it and keep telling it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over ... they are the ones that seem to need our attention.


Nah. We don’t NEED your attention......we will try to answer your questions when asked honestly.........and when not, memes work


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Nah. We don’t NEED your attention......we will try to answer your questions when asked honestly.........and when not, memes work


Two way street


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 15, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Out of all the replies in this thread, I find this one to be the most offensive.



I'm still wondering what in my post was so offensive?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

4HAND said:


> I'm still wondering what in my post was so offensive?


Most likely because your post was cordial and you apologized if you may have offended anyone.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 15, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Most likely because your post was cordial and you apologized if you may have offended anyone.



We have a gentleman at the place where I work , when he is proven wrong , he begins to talk louder and louder in hopes that his volume will make him right .


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

Brother David said:


> We have a gentleman at the place where I work , when he is proven wrong , he begins to talk louder and louder in hopes that his volume will make him right .
> 
> View attachment 949639


What does that have to with my post?


----------



## bullethead (Nov 15, 2018)

Brother David said:


> We have a gentleman at the place where I work , when he is proven wrong , he begins to talk louder and louder in hopes that his volume will make him right .
> 
> View attachment 949639


FHLH  S4 Ep2
You’re way off, I say you’re way off this time son!”


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 16, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Nah. We don’t NEED your attention......we will try to answer your questions when asked honestly.........and when not, memes work



Lol


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 16, 2018)

4HAND said:


> I'm still wondering what in my post was so offensive?



Could have been it was true, or it struck a nerve, or both.  As this thread demonstrates and as I’m sure you have seen in the headlines, it takes it takes only the appearance of something representative of Christianity to trigger SOME Atheist.  That’s how great their hatred is, a cross, a BIble verse, a simple salutation, etc.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Could have been it was true, or it struck a nerve, or both.  As this thread demonstrates and as I’m sure you have seen in the headlines, it takes it takes only the appearance of something representative of Christianity to trigger SOME Atheist.  That’s how great their hatred is, a cross, a BIble verse, a simple salutation, etc.


Sfd, again, your hatred for everything non Christian has clouded your reading and comprehension skills or else your believer bigotry just overrides your ability to process information. Gemcrew A CHRISTIAN is the one who said he was offended. Not a single non believer said that to 4hand.
Nothing more is expected of you SFD because we all know of and are aware of your limitations.


----------



## Israel (Nov 16, 2018)

> And ye shall be hated of all _men_ for my name's sake: but he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.
> 
> Jesus Christ the same yesterday today and forever.
> 
> ...



...as I have loved you.

The one who is learning _how_ Jesus Christ loves him is not ashamed of the many necessary rebukes endured to the seeing of that love. He is no longer quick to dismiss (nor overlook) "As many as I love I rebuke and chasten".
If you were of the world, the world would love its own: but because you are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.

Every man bears a marking.

For we are unto God a sweet fragrance of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish:
To the one we are the fragrance of death unto death; and to the other the fragrance of life unto life. And who is sufficient for these things?


----------



## Israel (Nov 16, 2018)

hummerpoo said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/christia...y-harassed-for-abstaining-from-pro-lgbtq-vote
> 
> These items have caused me to go into rethink mode; starting with, "is the concept of nuance becoming, or has it become, useless in popular discourse?"  The option being that the concept is, in popular discourse, ignored for convenience.



"Tyranny is the deliberate removal of nuance"  Albert Maysles

Interesting take...as the shrill and clamor for having the last word rises


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Could have been it was true, or it struck a nerve, or both.  As this thread demonstrates and as I’m sure you have seen in the headlines, it takes it takes only the appearance of something representative of Christianity to trigger SOME Atheist.  That’s how great their hatred is, a cross, a BIble verse, a simple salutation, etc.



Post #31
gemcgrew Senior Member



> 4HAND said:
> 
> Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.





> gemcgrew said:
> 
> Out of all the replies in this thread, I find this one to be the most offensive.



Sfd??


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 16, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sfd, again, your hatred for everything non Christian has clouded your reading and comprehension skills or else your believer bigotry just overrides your ability to process information. Gemcrew A CHRISTIAN is the one who said he was offended. Not a single non believer said that to 4hand.
> Nothing more is expected of you SFD because we all know of and are aware of your limitations.



If you will notice it was a response TO 4hand BY him and regarding HIS post(# 6 to be exact)



> Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend.


 Nothing in it pertained to you until you put that shoe on.

It’s clear to everyone what’s going on here, and trust me, it’s not a good look for you. Your bitterness is clouding your reasoning as bitterness is prone to do.   I’ll make it easy on you.  I’ll bow out and allow you to save some face.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> If you will notice it was a response TO 4hand BY him and regarding HIS post(# 6 to be exact)
> 
> 
> Nothing in it pertained to you until you put that shoe on.
> ...


Slick, you were the one blaming an atheist in post #124. Please, don't wuss, I mean bow out...I really want to see you make not easy for me.

Post #6 was 4hands reply to me. I replied back specifically stating that I was not offended.
So why your rant about SOME atheists???


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 16, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sfd, again, your hatred for everything non Christian has clouded your reading and comprehension skills or else your believer bigotry just overrides your ability to process information. Gemcrew A CHRISTIAN is the one who said he was offended. Not a single non believer said that to 4hand.
> Nothing more is expected of you SFD because we all know of and are aware of your limitations.





bullethead said:


> Slick, you were the one blaming an atheist in post #124. Please, don't wuss, I mean bow out...I really want to see you make not easy for me.
> 
> Post #6 was 4hands reply to me. I replied back specifically stating that I was not offended.
> So why your rant about SOME atheists???



It read “SOME Athiest”.  Like I said above, you was the one who put that shoe on.  Now, Good Day.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It read “SOME Athiest”.  Like I said above, you was the one who put that shoe on.  Now, Good Day.


I never said or implied that you were talking about me. I never assumed that you meant me.
Which atheist took offense to 4HAND's post which set you off so badly that you had to go off on an anti atheist rant blabbering about crosses and bible verses and salutations?

You trying to wiggle out of your own post certainly is a good day. Man up.


----------



## Israel (Nov 16, 2018)

They arrived at the garden carrying lanterns, torches, and weapons. Jesus, knowing all that was coming upon Him, stepped forward and asked them, “Whom are you seeking?” “Jesus of Nazareth,” they answered. Jesus said, “I am He.”


----------



## bullethead (Nov 16, 2018)

“Now that, I say that’s no way for a kid to be wastin’ his time, readin’ that long-haired gobbledegook”


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 16, 2018)

Israel said:


> They arrived at the garden carrying lanterns, torches, and weapons. Jesus, knowing all that was coming upon Him, stepped forward and asked them, “Whom are you seeking?” “Jesus of Nazareth,” they answered. Jesus said, “I am He.”




Honestly, what is your point in posting Bible verses without any commentary?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 16, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Dear Lord


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 16, 2018)

4HAND said:


> I'm still wondering what in my post was so offensive?


It was the post that stopped me in my thoughts. I didn't want to move on until I considered it more in depth. I considered Scriptures that show Jesus, Paul etc. arguing and offending.

"My house & I serve the King of Kings & Lord of Lords. He's our savior. His name is Jesus."
I saw this as a proclamation or reflection of your faith. 

"Hey man, hope I didn't offend anyone. I didn't even notice the forum it was posted in. Not apologizing for my faith, but certainly don't want to offend."
I saw this as an apology for your proclamation. I still see it that way.

Just because I found it offensive, doesn't mean that I don't appreciate it.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> It was the post that stopped me in my thoughts. I didn't want to move on until I considered it more in depth. I considered Scriptures that show Jesus, Paul etc. arguing and offending.
> 
> "My house & I serve the King of Kings & Lord of Lords. He's our savior. His name is Jesus."
> I saw this as a proclamation or reflection of your faith.
> ...



I see. My apology was if I had offended anyone who doesn't believe in Christ by posting my proclamation in this forum.
Christians can do more harm than good by being antagonistic & trying to start arguments. I wasn't trying to do that. 
That's the reason I said what I did.


----------

